# K3. How do I change screensaver?



## hoggwild89 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kindle newbie here. The built in screensavers range from sucky to creepy. How do I change them?
Kindle 3

OK got it, thanks everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're comfortable hacking your Kindle, you can get the instructions here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.msg660227.html#msg660227

It's pretty easy.


----------



## hoggwild89 (Sep 19, 2010)

OK got it, thanks everyone.


----------

